# How much weight did you gain?



## Shelly (Jan 2, 2010)

OK, so how much more do you weigh now than you did October 30th (day before Halloween?).
Not too bad for me, maybe 3-4 pounds. It'll be off soon... I hope.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2010)

I can truthfully say, I weigh the same. But then, holidays are just another day for me. No celebrating, no cookies, no cakes! I did eat a whole container (can't say half gallon any more because they've made the containers smaller) of Butterfinger flavor ice cream. Took me only two days. 

I don't eat much...only one meal a day, then a big snack in the evening.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2010)

I lost 2 pounds, and I pigged out.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmm, I don't now because I don't own a scale, but I'm sure I put on a few. Just too many goodies this year.


----------



## webskipper (Jan 2, 2010)

mctlong said:


> Hmm, I don't now because I don't own a scale, but I'm sure I put on a few. Just too many goodies this year.



I lost 5 more and wished I was allowed to pig out. My Girl friend has me on a gluten free carb specific diet. Donuts look better on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Candy (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't want to talk about it because it's disgusting how I pigged out.  Webskipper your girlfriend is smart to have you on a gluten free diet. That stuff is no good for you.  Let the donuts stay on the other side of the fence.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2010)

webskipper said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I don't now because I don't own a scale, but I'm sure I put on a few. Just too many goodies this year.
> ...



IMHO life is not worth living without donuts.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 3, 2010)

Urgh,gluten free diets? Get yourself down to dunkin donuts when she isn't looking 

I probably put on a few, but didn't make a point of weighing myself. Back to the gym and a normal diet for me tomorrow, so got to finish those cakes, chocolates and baileys today  What a hardship!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 3, 2010)

My weight doesn't fluctuate much because I'm an exercise addict.

Can I tell you how sore my butt muscles are from my newest kickbox video that I did with a friend today?

Cathe Freidrich. Cathe.com . The Brunhilda of the workout world. Ouch!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 3, 2010)

I gained 10 pounds...Triple Carmel Chunk...ate it rite out of the carton everyday. So now I guess I have to take up walking...ugly!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 3, 2010)

With your feet? Are you joking or insane?!

I'm watching you, ready to show up at your door if you do not behave! 
(And no, I will not send Jordan!)

Can you swim?


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 3, 2010)

I lost a little weight actually. I am on the college kid diet. It goes something like this: Monday-Thurs I eat cereal and milk. Friday-Sunday is chips and salsa. Basically, whatever I can get that's cheap, and in great quantity! I'm almost down to what I weighed when I was a sophomore in High school (am a soph in college now! )

Hopefully over the break I can eat more at my mom's, and at Reid's parents and bulk back up alittle bit! Winters are cold here! It was 7 degrees F out today!


----------



## webskipper (Jan 4, 2010)

Shocking News!

Dating site for beautiful people expels 'fatties' after holiday weight gain Beautiful people .com.

Personally, I appreciate a woman that can consume more than 2 blueberries in a day. Oh and 40 is too young.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I'm not big on sweets like cookies and things so I didn't really eat more than usual this holiday season.
I was actually trying to gain weight and I gained about 5 lbs- so I'm happy  (too many rude comments about how thin I am, even though I do NOT have an eating disorder!!)

Everyone needs a little extra fat in the winter to deal with this cold weather


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> With your feet? Are you joking or insane?!
> 
> I'm watching you, ready to show up at your door if you do not behave!
> (And no, I will not send Jordan!)
> ...



With my white biker legs I don't even own a swim suit. I was out working in the yard today Stephanie and it was so nice! It was warm, about 50 degrees and it only rained a couple of times so it was nice to be outside...


----------



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2010)

webskipper said:


> Shocking News!
> 
> Dating site for beautiful people expels 'fatties' after holiday weight gain Beautiful people .com.
> 
> Personally, I appreciate a woman that can consume more than 2 blueberries in a day. Oh and 40 is too young.



True but is she consumes 4 blueberries I am out of there, ok maybe 5. J/K


----------



## webskipper (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to add that my post was a headline taken from cnn online.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 5, 2010)

webskipper said:


> I have to add that my post was a headline taken from cnn online.



Yay, Joe Walsh! That's an oldie but a goodie.


----------

